# A Few Locator Calls



## RW Mackey (Feb 6, 2014)

Got a few Hooters and Crow Calls done lately. Hickory, Honey Locust, Osage, Maple Burl and Camphor.

Thanks for the look.

Roy

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 6, 2014)

Like em all!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2014)

Great looking bunch of Calls !


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 6, 2014)

That a very fine looking set of calls!!! 

Mark


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 6, 2014)

I like'um!


----------



## myingling (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like you been busy ,,,


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2014)

They all look like winners.

Ray


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice calls Roy! Had about 50 hens and a few Toms already strutting just in front of my blind. Jim


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm developing a love of calls just from seeing so many beautiful pieces of work here!


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 7, 2014)

Those are nice Roy, you do make a sharp call.


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, Chuck, that maple burl came from you. Jim, I know you can't handle all those Turkeys by yourself, I'm sure you need some help.

Roy


----------

